# Tesla Style Screen



## Paul2989 (9 mo ago)

Well I have installed one... Pretty much no brainer install. I like it so far, I don't miss the CD player in that everything comes via phone Bluetooth these days anyway. Be careful and buy via Amazon they stand by there's the chinese will bend you over if you have issues.


----------

